# Hurt, Pain & Agony...Sound Like Fun?



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

Test your limits and join the fight against cancer in the fourth annual Hurt, Pain & Agony metric century and half century Saturday, July 28th in Traphill, N.C. (Traphill is northwest of Elkin off I-77, an easy drive from Charlotte and the Triad.) 

This ride will separate the climbers from the posers in a hurry! The Hurt, Pain & Agony opens with a six-mile climb up the Eastern Continental Divide. Most of this climb is pretty gradual, but there are a couple of stretches with double-digit grades. 

Once the route crests the Blue Ridge, wave after wave of shorter ascents follow, including the wicked 18% grade of Mahogany Rock Road. Fortunately, it's not all torture. There's some sweet cruising on the Blue Ridge Parkway and some quiet back roads. And the ride ends with a bang...a six mile downhill back into the foothills. 

Registration is $25 and includes a t-shirt, four rest stops, on-the-road support and a special post-ride meal, baby back ribs and all the trimmings, courtesy of Sagebrush Steakhouse. 

Proceeds will help the American Cancer Society prevent cancer, diminish suffering and save lives. The ride is dedicated to those who have faced the hurt, pain and agony of cancer...the survivors, those fighting for their lives right now, and those who lost the fight.

For directions, more information and online registration, please visit www.bmcc.us. Questions? Post 'em here and I'll do my best to help you out.

Tim Murphy for the Brushy Mountain Cyclists Club​


----------

